# Installing git - Bare minimum



## fred974 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi,

I need to install devel/git on my webserver in order to use this wordpress plugin
So far I installed git using `pkg install git` and I now have it installed..
Question is what do i do now? All the help I found online is mainly for setting real life collaboration git repository..
http://bin63.com/how-to-setup-a-git-repository-on-freebsd
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/10810/

I understand that my /etc.rc.conf must have 

```
git_daemon_enable="YES"
```
 Do I need 

```
git_daemon_directory="/git"
git_daemon_flags="--syslog --base-path=/git --export-all --reuseaddr --detach"
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 24, 2016)

The plugin only requires the client-side git(1) command. It does not require a complete hosted Git repository.


----------



## chrbr (Oct 24, 2016)

Dear fred974,
may be one of my bookmarks are of some help.
https://git-scm.com/
https://guides.github.com/activities/hello-world/
https://gun.io/blog/how-to-github-fork-branch-and-pull-request/
http://learngitbranching.js.org/
https://progit.org/ <- this down not work right now


----------



## fred974 (Oct 25, 2016)

SirDice ,
Does the git(1) client-side come with `pkg install git`? I'am asking as I could find a git-client.
If yes does it mean that I haven't got to configure anything?


----------



## Oko (Oct 25, 2016)

fred974 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to install devel/git on my webserver in order to use this wordpress plugin
> So far I installed git using `pkg install git` and I now have it installed..
> ...



Looks like you are not very familiar with git. Start by reading the book Pro Git

https://git-scm.com/book/en/v2

You can also use 

http://ohshitgit.com/


----------

